# hi i'm new !!



## 96315 (Sep 16, 2005)

hi all 
i am really glad that i have found this forum ...we are at present considering a mobile home ...well hubby is anyway and is trying to persuade me  

the reason he wants a mobile home is we have bullmastiffs one which we show ...two in the very near future  ...and he wants to be able to travel between home and shows in comfort and not have to book into hotels all the time ...

our dogs are a large breed up to 11 stone 8O 

my question is what would you advise us to get if anything :?: 

a couple of thngs i would definately need :wink: 

shower ..toilet ...air conditioning

thanks for your help 

debbie


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Debbie.

I hope you enjoy it here, and I am sure many people will make suggestions to help you choose.

Sounds to me as if you need two motorhomes!!

Sharon


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Debbie

Welcome to the site, hope you get hooked.

My first advice would be to get a smaller dog!

My second advice would be to let us know what your guidelines are ie:

How many of you are there (excluding dogs)?
What length M/H can you accommodate?
Are you young & fit enough to climb into an overcab bed (and more important to climb down in the middle of the night to visit the smallest room)?
What sort of budget are you working to?
Do you intend buying in the UK or overseas?
Do you intend to use the M/H as everyday transport?

If you give can give some pointers on these questions it will help a graet deal in giving you suitable advice.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *bullmastifflover* and a BIG welcome to MHF. With a family like you have. There is only one choice for all your wants. An American RV. *IMVHO*. :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Debbie and welcome to motorhomefacts.

Your first consideration is probably what length mh you/your husband want to drive and where you are going to keep it which might also dictate size.
The problem with giving advice at this stage is the variety of layouts you will find within your chosen size.

My advice is to spend some time at one or more of the larger dealers looking and noting down the good and bad points of the models you see. You'll probably write some of them off your list.

If you can achieve a list of possibles it would then be a good time to come back here where you will probably find at least one member with one of the mhs on your list who will advise of their personal experience. Other members will add their comments and you might be left with a number from which to make a more detailed examination at a dealer. Members will probably add to your list after ascertaining what your criteria are.

I hope this is helpful and good luck in your search.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

i assome the dogs will live in the van with you

if so you need something quite large

Do you just intend going to shows or to set off touring?

Hope the dogs dont sleep on the beds or youmay wake up and find yourselves crushed


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Perhaps a van conversion for you with a trailer for the dogs :?: :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> Perhaps a van conversion for you with a trailer for the dogs :?: :wink:


 :lol: A Belgian (I think he is) has that set up for his 2 Dobermans. The tralier is almost as big as his Motorhome. :lol:


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Hi Bullmastifflover*

I have just bought a van for showing (Golden Retrievers are my breed) - I am not qualified to give advice being a newbie myself, but just wanted to wish you luck... many of my friends caravan to the show sites, they have a lovely time everybody is super friendly and often have impromptu barbies etc in the evening if somebody has a good win. Good luck with your search and your Show Dogs - and I thought I had problems getting my boys into the bath!!!


----------

